# Anyone get their $50.00 gift card yet?



## lettuceshop

I usually get a $50.00 gift card in time for my birthday in January, anyone ever get one for their birthday and Christmas?


----------



## pink1

Yes.  I got a holiday one/Christmas one last week.  It was via email.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lettuceshop said:


> I usually get a $50.00 gift card in time for my birthday in January, anyone ever get one for their birthday and Christmas?


Yes got mine yesterday.  Does anyone know if you cN couple this with their holiday tier event that starts on the 23rd?  I so hope so,  read the fine print and don't see anything about not being able to do it?


----------



## melland

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes got mine yesterday.  Does anyone know if you cN couple this with their holiday tier event that starts on the 23rd?  I so hope so,  read the fine print and don't see anything about not being able to do it?


I got a $100 gift card from TB in the mail the other day! No strings  attached. I'm not certain how you qualify to get one but I was thrilled!  

I also got a $50 off $300 the other week via email - must be a full-price purchase.

Never got anything at my birthday.


----------



## Kmiller_41

If anyone is not going to use their code I would love to use it! I really want the new mini pebbled robinson tote


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got $100 gift card too in the mail on Monday.  Trying to figure out what I'll get as it expires 12/31

I also got the $50 off $300 full price too via email as a thank you for shopping their private sale.


----------



## Fgl11

I got my gift card too and yes you can combine it with holiday tier sale!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

[ QUOTE=Fgl11;27688340]I got my gift card too and yes you can combine it with holiday tier sale!![/QUOTE]

What's the holiday tier sale?


----------



## mssmelanie

I got a $100 also!  I couldn't believe it!  And are you saying the sale is Nov 23?  or Dec 23rd?


----------



## Fgl11

Kmiller_41 said:


> [ QUOTE=Fgl11;27688340]I got my gift card too and yes you can combine it with holiday tier sale!!



What's the holiday tier sale?[/QUOTE]


The sale starts the day after thanksgiving and the more you spend, the greater discount you get. I think if you spend $300 you get 20% off, $500 is 25% off and $750 is 30% off


----------



## Shopmore

I haven't gotten one so far.  I have in previous years.


----------



## Fgl11

Kmiller_41 said:


> [ QUOTE=Fgl11;27688340]I got my gift card too and yes you can combine it with holiday tier sale!!



What's the holiday tier sale?[/QUOTE]


The sale starts the day after thanksgiving and the more you spend, the greater discount you get. I think if you spend $300 you get 20% off, $500 is 25% off and $750 is 30% off


----------



## lettuceshop

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes got mine yesterday.  Does anyone know if you cN couple this with their holiday tier event that starts on the 23rd?  I so hope so,  read the fine print and don't see anything about not being able to do it?


What holiday event, I can't find details on the site? Never mind someone else answered,


----------



## Kmiller_41

Fgl11 said:


> What's the holiday tier sale?




The sale starts the day after thanksgiving and the more you spend, the greater discount you get. I think if you spend $300 you get 20% off, $500 is 25% off and $750 is 30% off[/QUOTE]


Thank you!! Can't wait


----------



## Selyn

Oh wow i hope i will get one. Some people even got a $200 gc.


----------



## Iluvbags

I got a $200 gift card this year!! I guess I spent way more this year than last year. Lol. Last year I got $50


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I got $100 gift card too in the mail on Monday.  Trying to figure out what I'll get as it expires 12/31
> 
> I also got the $50 off $300 full price too via email as a thank you for shopping their private sale.


Sniff sniff, I shopped the private sale too and haven't received a thing..still hoping no gift card either and I know I spent more this year than last.


----------



## toryburch27

I just joined. Will I get a $50 coupon?


----------



## lettuceshop

toryburch27 said:


> I just joined. Will I get a $50 coupon?


 
I don't see any rhyme or reason as to who gets one and who doesn't.....good luck


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

toryburch27 said:


> I just joined. Will I get a $50 coupon?




It's not related to joining this forum at all.


----------



## LawQT1908

Got my $100 gift card last week! I've never gotten a birthday one though. I ended up getting some red flats although I really wanted a pair of boots. Unfortunately my calves & TB tall boots don't agree with each other.


----------



## originallyxelle

I got $50. I think I've made 4 multiple-item online orders within a year. I didn't receive a birthday one though and it was last month.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Got the birthday day one but never the holiday or seasonal gcs....lol


----------



## Torybri

originallyxelle said:


> I got $50. I think I've made 4 multiple-item online orders within a year. I didn't receive a birthday one though and it was last month.


I love everything Tory except the process of getting these birthday gift card.  I signed up and got the $50  B-day coupon last year but not this year.  When I check my Tory profile my birthday info had disappeared.  Thankfully my amazing TB boutique sales associate looked into it for me and was able to get me the code for my $50 off.  I used it yesterday and there's a pair of Miller sandals in a UPS plane or truck headed my way.

Most of my purchases are made at the TB boutiques but I did have 3 online transactions.  It's weird how this B-day info can just disappear when the rest of my profile info is still there.


----------



## lettuceshop

What the heck!!! You were right my info had disappeared, thanks for putting this info out there so I could update it.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mine was gone too!!!  Not anymore - thanks Bri for the tip.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lettuceshop said:


> What holiday event, I can't find details on the site? Never mind someone else answered,


 
Since the SA called me and offered pre-sale, I was able to do my purchases on Sunday and when I came home today, the handbag I had to order had arrived already!  That is mighty fine service!!  I was able to couple the $50 gift card with the tier sale and was able to take advantage of 30% off.  Gotta love TB!  Both bags are bags I've been lusting after so life is good and my hubby threw in a fedora to boot for Christmas.  Can't wait to wear it - never owned a hat so fine.


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Mine was gone too!!!  Not anymore - thanks Bri for the tip.


Thanks.  Glad I could help.  I did end up buying these Millers with my Bday coupon after my awesome TB sale associate gave me this years Bday coupon.


----------



## gurlsaved

Torybri said:


> I love everything Tory except the process of getting these birthday gift card.  I signed up and got the $50  B-day coupon last year but not this year.  When I check my Tory profile my birthday info had disappeared.  Thankfully my amazing TB boutique sales associate looked into it for me and was able to get me the code for my $50 off.  I used it yesterday and there's a pair of Miller sandals in a UPS plane or truck headed my way.
> 
> Most of my purchases are made at the TB boutiques but I did have 3 online transactions.  It's weird how this B-day info can just disappear when the rest of my profile info is still there.



This also happened to me!! I think I'll talk to my SA about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I went overboard and got 2 pair of shoes and a purse... 

I got the colorblocked Robinson pebbled leather tote... Moore sandals in black, and the Lowell sandal in natural/black.  I got the 30% discount and then the free keychain with USB drive.  And used my $100 gift certicate...


----------



## pink1

I got an Amanda hobo tote.  Excited!  I have wanted this forever.


----------



## honeyshopper

Torybri said:


> Thanks.  Glad I could help.  I did end up buying these Millers with my Bday coupon after my awesome TB sale associate gave me this years Bday coupon.



Happy Birthday, I love Millers, they are so comfy. I got a gc via email. I see that some gals are receiving handbags.  You must be super shoppers


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I wanted to be clear that I got only a $100 gift card that I used to buy other stuff during the sale.


----------



## Torybri

honeyshopper said:


> Happy Birthday, I love Millers, they are so comfy. I got a gc via email. I see that some gals are receiving handbags.  You must be super shoppers


Glad to hear you got your birthday coupon. Thanks for the birthday wishes.  I love my new Millers, such a fun color.  As for being a good shopper....I have bought a lot of Tory stuff since being "bitten" by the Tory Burch bug 3 years ago.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

melland said:


> I got a $100 gift card from TB in the mail the other day! No strings  attached. I'm not certain how you qualify to get one but I was thrilled!
> 
> I also got a $50 off $300 the other week via email - must be a full-price purchase.
> 
> Never got anything at my birthday.




If you have a good SA I believe they can extend it to you.  I did not make many purchases but she knew I was going to with the tier sale so I believe that's why I received the $50 gift card too.  I picked up the Robinson Double Zip, the Ella Leather Quilted Mini Tote (which is fabulous) and a Fedora my hubby felt I should have.


----------



## mustluvpurses

lettuceshop said:


> I usually get a $50.00 gift card in time for my birthday in January, anyone ever get one for their birthday and Christmas?


 I'm so sorry , but I'm brand new to this. where would I go to sign up for this? please and thank you


----------



## lettuceshop

mustluvpurses said:


> I'm so sorry , but I'm brand new to this. where would I go to sign up for this? please and thank you







top left corner, "sign up for emails" getting the gift cards seems to be a random thing so I wouldn't expect it, just be happy if you do get one.


----------



## lilpowerhouse

How to get a gift card? Do you have to have purchased from their store/website?


----------



## lettuceshop

lilpowerhouse said:


> How to get a gift card? Do you have to have purchased from their store/website?




Hmmm sorry I don't know the answer to that one, I've purchased from both.


----------



## Fgl11

lilpowerhouse said:


> How to get a gift card? Do you have to have purchased from their store/website?




If you purchase from either  then they'll send you one around holidays but I believe there must be a minimum purchase amount that you have to meet in order to get one.


----------



## POW

I got one my Birthday Month and October or early November.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

They sent me two $50 off $50 or more this year for my December birthday I used one on a bag and one on flip flops so got them free&#128151;


----------



## lettuceshop

I still only got one $50.00 this year...maybe this year will be my year.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Just thought I would share.  My birthday is in December and I received a cosmetic bag. I did also get the holiday gift card and a coffee table book. In years past I received a handbag with the holiday gift card.  I was very surprised and overjoyed  Let me know if anyone else received the gifts below.


----------



## pink1

Wow!  Jealous!  I got a $50 b-day gift card but no goodies.


----------



## lettuceshop

Wow! Lucky you another jealous one here. This year I spent more than any other year too.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Hopefully this will be the new thing for 2015. If anybody get a gift please post.


----------



## harlem_cutie

My admin received the coffee table book and a $100 gift card for her bday. She only buys TB clothing though.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> My admin received the coffee table book and a $100 gift card for her bday. She only buys TB clothing though.




Well I just don't get it, their generosity just seems to be so random, my birthday is the end of this month and all I got was the $50. Ok I'll shut up now&#128521;


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Was I just don't get it, their generosity just seems to be so random, my birthday is the end of this month and all I got was the $50. Ok I'll shut up now&#128521;



I'm crossing my fingers that a package will arrive for you  My birthday is in March so who knows what will show up. I went really insane on TB.com in 2014.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that a package will arrive for you  My birthday is in March so who knows what will show up. I went really insane on TB.com in 2014.




Thank you HC, I spent a fortune this year, I wonder if they keep track of what you spend at the TB stores, I also shopped, in Tampa,DC & London this year.
Certainly hope you get something nice in the mail for your March birthday!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Thank you HC, I spent a fortune this year, I wonder if they keep track of what you spend at the TB stores, I also shopped, in Tampa,DC & London this year.
> Certainly hope you get something nice in the mail for your March birthday!



They track retail but not outlet purchases. I know they really stepped up their "rewards" program in 2014. They are incentivizing people to buy from TB direct instead of department stores. TB will also be releasing a number of TB exclusives this year. I've only seen the clothing. No handbags or shoes yet. There is a rumor that they will be starting a custom Reva program. I really hope so as that would be awesome!


----------



## lettuceshop

Thanks for the insider info on this, I'm sure the Tory fans on here will be interested to read this. So there must be an amount they like you to reach before the start sending you material items not just  gift cards. I wonder if at some point in the future they will let customers know about the "reward program", that would at least encourage shoppers to shop directly with them rather than other retail stores.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> I went really insane on TB.com in 2014.



Me too.   I did also buy from the boutique a few times and Neiman's, Nordstrom and Saks.  I follow the sales.

My fingers are crossed for another package to arrive closer to your birthday date.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

harlem_cutie said:


> My admin received the coffee table book and a $100 gift card for her bday. She only buys TB clothing though.



I also buy only clothes and shoes from Tory. The majority of my purchases are from the web site. I do frequent the outlets also. But it would interesting to know how they are tracking purchases.  




lettuceshop said:


> Well I just don't get it, their generosity just seems to be so random, my birthday is the end of this month and all I got was the $50. Ok I'll shut up now&#128521;



Dont give up  My package arrived on my B-day ( Coincidence ).


----------



## Surf

Never received one hoping this is my lucky year


----------



## jaschultze

I received the same gifts that you did, PurpleRabbit, only my cosmetics bag was black. I also buy a lot of clothing and shoes from the website (or my SA), but I rarely buy bags. My birthday is next month, so I'll be sure to let you know if anything special arrives.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

jaschultze said:


> I received the same gifts that you did, PurpleRabbit, only my cosmetics bag was black. I also buy a lot of clothing and shoes from the website (or my SA), but I rarely buy bags. My birthday is next month, so I'll be sure to let you know if anything special arrives.



Yea!!  Congrats  Post a picture of your cosmetic bag.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> They track retail but not outlet purchases. I know they really stepped up their "rewards" program in 2014. They are incentivizing people to buy from TB direct instead of department stores. TB will also be releasing a number of TB exclusives this year. I've only seen the clothing. No handbags or shoes yet. There is a rumor that they will be starting a custom Reva program. I really hope so as that would be awesome!



Any new updates on the TB exclusives?


----------



## StylishMD

I got a $500 gift card at Christmas, I had to go online to check the balance because I didnt believe it. I saved it until after Christmas and used it on quite a few items that were on sale


----------



## Harper2719

StylishMD said:


> I got a $500 gift card at Christmas, I had to go online to check the balance because I didnt believe it. I saved it until after Christmas and used it on quite a few items that were on sale




Wow!!  That is awesome.  If you don't mind me asking, roughly how much did you spend in a year to get $500?  Thank you!


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> Any new updates on the TB exclusives?




I believe the new Marion satchel and cross body are exclusive to Tory Burch.  I noticed this on the website yesterday when I hovered over the handbag section.


----------



## StylishMD

Harper2719 said:


> Wow!!  That is awesome.  If you don't mind me asking, roughly how much did you spend in a year to get $500?  Thank you!


Probably around $2500


----------



## Harper2719

StylishMD said:


> Probably around $2500




Thanks.  That's really great of TB to reward customers like that!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Any new updates on the TB exclusives?



I totally forgot to ask. I'm visiting the showroom soon so I will definitely ask.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I totally forgot to ask. I'm visiting the showroom soon so I will definitely ask.




Thanks!


----------



## Harper2719

harlem_cutie said:


> I totally forgot to ask. I'm visiting the showroom soon so I will definitely ask.




Showroom??  Where is that? Wherever it is, it sounds awesome.  Let us know what you see.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My birthday is tomorrow and had not received anything so I emailed their customer service via the web form...  I got back this response:  (my birthday *is* in my web account where I do most of shopping.)



> Dear Gina,
> 
> Thank you so much for contacting Tory Burch!
> 
> We're so sorry for the delay you experienced in receiving your birthday code. Your birthday was not in our system, but we have just added it so that you will receive it on the first day of your birthday month next year.
> 
> Please see below for your $50 birthday code and the exclusions that apply. Thank you so much and happy birthday!


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My birthday is tomorrow and had not received anything so I emailed their customer service via the web form...  I got back this response:  (my birthday *is* in my web account where I do most of shopping.)




Remember there was an issue a while ago with birth dates disappearing from our account, I go in and check mine about every six months.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mine has been in there the whole time but maybe it isn't somewhere else?


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Does anyone want me $50 bday card? I haven't found anything and it has to be used in May. PM if you want it!


Update.... Someone has requested it from me and I assume will use it!


----------



## lemon22

I just realized I forgot to use mine and I just purchased $350 worth at the outlet. waaaa!!!


----------



## ilyMarta

If anyone has a June code that they are not intending on using, please do let me know!


----------



## Pejw

Did anyone receive birthday code for July? I used to receive it for my birthday in July but not this year!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pejw said:


> Did anyone receive birthday code for July? I used to receive it for my birthday in July but not this year!




Do you shop with a SA or through the website? Log in to your account and make sure birthday info is in there.


----------



## Pejw

lettuceshop said:


> Do you shop with a SA or through the website? Log in to your account and make sure birthday info is in there.


I shop with a SA and also on their website. My birthday info is in my online account and also in my SA's system.....


----------



## lettuceshop

Pejw said:


> I shop with a SA and also on their website. My birthday info is in my online account and also in my SA's system.....




Then I would definitely call your SA and ask if there is a new policy. I think it was harlemcutie that mentioned a possibility of a new reward system, but you've got nothing to lose with a phone call.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Send them an email via their system - you can see it worked for me....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pejw said:


> Did anyone receive birthday code for July? I used to receive it for my birthday in July but not this year!



I received mine on the first of July, but it was labelled as a June Birthday Promotion Code. I looked into it however and it is valid until the end of this month. Wishing I'd used it during the sale last weekend, apparently it could be used in conjunction with the 30% off sale items.


----------



## ilysukixD

I didn't  received gift card during my birthday last year... So would I be expecting to receive on this year?


----------



## Pejw

Interesting. In the past my SA told me I can't use my birthday code with their 25% off sale items promo. &#128547;


----------



## Pejw

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Send them an email via their system - you can see it worked for me....



Thank you. I emailed them on Friday but have not heard back yet. Keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pejw said:


> Interesting. In the past my SA told me I can't use my birthday code with their 25% off sale items promo. [emoji21]




I was told that by an SA but it worked when both codes were applied to the shopping cart, however the item I wanted sold out immediately.


----------



## traveler727

I have not received my $50 birthday certificate/promo yet and my birthday is Friday.  I have received it every year for the past 4 years or so.  Has anyone received theirs this year?  I'm wondering if they decided to stop this reward?  I think that would be a bad move, because I know it always motivates me to buy something even if I don't need anything.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I used mine with sale items...


----------



## ilysukixD

I didn't get mine too...


----------



## traveler727

I emailed customer service and they sent me the $50 promo code.  They said they didn't have my birth date in their system, but they put it in.  Doesn't make any sense though, since I received it every year for the past 3 to 4 years.


----------



## Aelizardo

Can you use your birthday promo code on any items or are there restrictions? Also is there a minimum amount that needs to be purchased?


----------

